# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Levyjarrut sallittuja UCI-ammattilaismaantiekisoissa 2016

## plr

UCI päätti perjantaina, että vuonna 2016 kaikissa pro-maantiekisoissa saa käyttää levyjarruja.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...ional-peloton/

----------


## asb

Tarkoittaa sitä, että Capagnolo on lopulta saamassa maantielevyjarrut myntiin. Eihän tässä mitään muuta ongelmaa ole ollut.

----------


## mehukatti

Nyt sitten kaikista vanhoista levyjarruttomista maantiepyöristä tuli kerralla vanhentuneita.  :Vink:

----------


## Nufan

Toivottavasti eri valmistajat saavat sovittua yhtenäisen standardin, että kiekkojen vaihdosta ei tule sirkusta.
Jarrujen ja akselien kehitykseen todennäköisesti valtava vaikutus, kun pelotonissa ruvetaan käyttämään.

----------


## HXX1100H

[QUOTE=Nufan;2465362]Toivottavasti eri valmistajat saavat sovittua yhtenäisen standardin, että kiekkojen vaihdosta ei tule sirkusta.

Tuota samaa asiaa míetin itsekin, toivottavasti saavat nopeasti sovittua.

----------


## pesuman

Joo, onhan Shimano ja Campa sopineet jo standardeista muidenkin osien suhteen, kuten voimansiirto kokonaisuudessaan. Osathan ovat täysin vaihtokelpoisia keskenään. Miksi levyjarrut olisivat tästä jokin poikkeus?

----------


## izmo

joo vanhat dinosaurukset voivat vastustaa kehitystä mutta kyllä kohta on monella tavallisellakin harrastajalla levyjarrut  pyörässä

----------


## noniinno

Mietityttää tuossa hommassa tuo läpiakselin käyttö. Luulen, että yhtään irtonaista osaa ei tien päällä tehtäviin huoltoihin kaivata. Enkä ole vielä koskaan onnistunut peittoaamaan maantiepyörällä tekemääni takakiekon vaihdon aikaennätystä levyjarrullisen, saatika läpiakselisen härvelin kanssa. Toivottavasti tuo on seuraava kehityskohde. Vaikka uudet standardit tällaista dinosaurusta välillä kirpasookin.

----------


## Nufan

Tärkeää on se, ettei jarru jää laahaamaan.
Kiekonvaihtoja voidaan harjoitella, että monimutkaisempikin vaihto menee sujuvasti.

Vertaa esim formuloihin, jossa hyvin harjoitelleet tallit hoitaa parissa sekunnissa ja muut tuhraa lähelle viiden sekunnin pintaan. Harjoittelun tulosta.

----------


## paskalokki

> joo vanhat dinosaurukset voivat vastustaa kehitystä mutta kyllä kohta on monella tavallisellakin harrastajalla levyjarrut  pyörässä



On, mutta eikö tällä hetkellä ns. "oikeassa maantiepyörässä" ole harrastajalla ja kisaajalla vannejarrut ja "oikeassa cyclocrossissa" sitten levyjarrut. "Halpiksissa" sitten päinvastoin ehkä, cyclocrosseissa ainakin.

----------


## Frosty

> Toivottavasti eri valmistajat saavat sovittua yhtenäisen standardin, että kiekkojen vaihdosta ei tule sirkusta.
> Jarrujen ja akselien kehitykseen todennäköisesti valtava vaikutus, kun pelotonissa ruvetaan käyttämään.



Eiköhän se tarkoita juuri tuota. Nykyisestä akselirallista tulee historiaa.

----------


## JackOja

Eiks vanha kunnon pikalinkku ole nopea ja kätevä?

----------


## Frosty

> Eiks vanha kunnon pikalinkku ole nopea ja kätevä?



On.

----------


## izmo

ei oo läpiakseli hidas... turha vastustaa kehitystä

----------


## TetedeCourse

Onhan tuo RAT läpiakselin käyttö niin hiton hidasta, että mitäköhän vaihdostakin tulee kisoissa ???  :Sarkastinen: 

https://v.cdn.vine.co/r/videos_h264h...qE4tiBR15TLUUa

----------


## plr

Eikö tuo kuitenkin vaadi kisatilanteessa mekaanikolta kolme kättä? Yhdellä kädellä pidetään pyörän keulaa ylhäällä, toisella laitetaan kiekko paikalleen ja sitten sillä kolmannella kädellä työnnetään linkku paikoilleen ja kiristetään. Vaihtoehtoisesti irrotetaan kiekkokäsi kiekosta, otetaan linkku taskusta ja pannaan se paikoilleen. Tai sitten tietenkin jos ajaja auttaa pyörän pitämisessä, niin voi mennä nopeamminkin.

----------


## missile

Kyllä sitten on muuten niin että levyjarrut ja läpiakselit menee samaa kategoriaan digitelkkarin ja intternetin kanssa, ohimeneviä humpuukivillityksiä. Kohta palaavat järkiinsä ja unohtavat tuommoiset.

----------


## izmo

Luulen kanssa että levyjarrut menee pois muodista kun maailma kehittyy...

----------


## noniinno

> Kyllä sitten on muuten niin että levyjarrut ja läpiakselit menee samaa kategoriaan digitelkkarin ja intternetin kanssa, ohimeneviä humpuukivillityksiä. Kohta palaavat järkiinsä ja unohtavat tuommoiset.



Kyllä tuo läpiakseli on nykymuodossaan kökkö, jopa tuo RAT. Kun kaikesta viilataan sadasosia pois, niin ihmettelisin suuresti jos niin ei haluttaisi tehdä myös kiekon vaihdosta. Sinänsä läpiakselit ja levarit tuovat hyvän harppauksen eteenpäin maantiefillareiden tekniikassa enkä tällä puheenvuorollani olekaan tuota muutosta kritisoimassa, päin vastoin. Mutta käykää kokeilemassa ensin takakiekon vaihtoa maasturiin ja sitten maantiepyörään. Jos joku vaihtaa maasturin tai krossarin läpiakselikiekon tien päällä nopeammin kuin pikalinkullisen, niin sitten syön hatullisen scheissea. Jos joku on sitä mieltä, ettei kiekonvaihdon nopeus ole merkityksellinen asia, niin aika tulee näyttämään. Voihan olla, että olen väärässä.

----------


## Frosty

Sitkeät huhut kertovat, että on tulossa aivan uusi ja mullistava jarrujärjestelmä. Siinä ei enää tarvita jarrusatulaa eikä levyä, se säästää pyörän painosta puolisen kiloa ja nopeuttaa kiekonvaihtoa. Siinä jarrupinta integroidaan suoraan vanteeseen, ja runkoon asennetaan vain pienet länget johon jarrupalat kiinnitettään.

Kuulostaa lupaavalta, ottakaa jo rahani!

No, jos ihan tosissaan puhutaan niin onhan tuo nykyinen levarisukupolvi aika suoraan maastopuolelta repäisty. Sitä voisi aika paljon hioa vielä maantiekäyttöön sopivammaksi. Esimerkiksi juuri tuo akseli ja kiekonvaihdon nopeus on yksi esimerkki. Koittakaapa muuten kireessä heittää se kiekko paikalleen niin, että levy osuu ykkösellä omalle paikalleen palojen väliin, periaatteessa mahdollista vaan ei kovin helppoa.

----------


## izmo

eiköhän joku sähkömagneetti jarru tuu vielä... aika näyttää :No huh!: 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

vaikka mulla on peukalo keskellä kämmentä niin saan kyllä läpiakselin paikalleen  :Cool:

----------


## noniinno

> ...uusi ja mullistava jarrujärjestelmä. Siinä ei enää tarvita jarrusatulaa eikä levyä, se säästää pyörän painosta puolisen kiloa ja nopeuttaa kiekonvaihtoa. Siinä jarrupinta integroidaan suoraan vanteeseen, ja runkoon asennetaan vain pienet länget johon jarrupalat kiinnitettään



Olet kyllä nyt ytimessä... onhan myös Esim. Chris King esitellyt mullistavan uuden keskiöstandardin, joka perustuu keskiöputken kierteisiin asennettavaan laakerisysteemiin. Kuinka nerokasta, kierteytetty keskiöputki!

----------


## MRa

Onko läpiakseli ihan must?  On mulls cyclossa pikalinkku ja levarit ja kyllähän sekin toimii.  Jos läpiakselit tulee jäädäkseen, niin voisi kuvitella että ainakin osalla kuskeja vaihdetaan kiekon sijaan aina koko fillari ja tusataan sen kiekon kanssa vasta sitten jälkeenpäin.  Pl tiety neutraalihuolto.

----------


## izmo

Dinosaurukset kääntää vielä takin, aika näyttää meneekö kaksi vai kolme vuotta :No huh!:

----------


## Frosty

> Olet kyllä nyt ytimessä... onhan myös Esim. Chris King esitellyt mullistavan uuden keskiöstandardin, joka perustuu keskiöputken kierteisiin asennettavaan laakerisysteemiin. Kuinka nerokasta, kierteytetty keskiöputki!



Tuo on kyllä kohta jossa tunnustan avoimesti antiikkiharrastukseni, enkä edes koe suurta hinkua siirtyä BSA:sta nykyaikaisiin press fit -keskiöihin. Kierteistä ratkaisu kierteettömien keskiöiden ongelmiin. Niinpä.

----------


## plr

Pitäisikö tähän väliin ottaa se lista miksi vannejarrut ovat ylivoimaiset? ;D

----------


## missile

Kyllä pitäisi. Eikä mitään hymiöitä.

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Levyjarrupyörässä joidenkin tuulitunnelien mukaan 16% enemmän ilmanvastusta tietyillä spekseillä. Kiinnostavaa katsoa kuinka marginal gains ja sponsorien vaatimukset ottavat mittaa isoilla toureilla. Sen sanon että ei tule aika-ajopyöriin levyjarruja ihan heti.

----------


## OJ

Njoo...yhden kauden shitmanon nestelevyillä crossanneena voisin todeta, että sekä hyödyt että haitat tuppaavat olemaan liioiteltuja. 

En ehkä pidättelisi hengitystäni standardien vakioitumisen kanssa, mutta ei siihen välttämättä mene vuosikymmentäkään.

----------


## frp

> Toivottavasti eri valmistajat saavat sovittua yhtenäisen standardin, että kiekkojen vaihdosta ei tule sirkusta.



Eiköhän se ole jo aika lailla taputeltu, että se on Shimanon flatmount standardi ja 12mm läpiakselin edessä ja takana.

Roselta tuli yksi ensimmäisistä aero-rungoista, joka saatavilla perinteisillä ja levyjarruilla. Tuulitunnelissa totesivat, että levyjarruversio oli jopa hitusen parempi. No myönnetään ettei Rose ehkä ole numero 1 kehittäjä aeropyörissä, mutta kyllä tuo nyt jotain kertoo. Siinä on muuten flatmount levarit. Ja miksi niistä nyt suurta aerohaittaa olisi. Eihän ne isot ole eivätkä otsapinta-alaa lisää sen kummemmin kuin vannejarrutkaan.

Sormi on itsellä tilausnapilla kunhan löytyisi joku joka ostaisi halvalla Zipp 303 levyjarrukiekot, jotka tulee pyörän mukana.

----------


## paaton

> Aha. Minä olen luullut että takajarrulängen poistaminen sieltä takakolmion yläputkien liitoskohdasta avaa valtavasti uusia mahdollisuuksia yläputkien jouston suunnittelussa, kun sitä liitoskohtaa ei enää tarvita. Ja toisaalta alaputkien tulee olla joka tapauksessa vahvat & jäykät. Etuhaarukassa eroa ei taida juurikaan tulla.



Minun mielestäni siinä etuhaarukassa tulee paljonkin eroa. Canti jarrut ovat kiinni rungon vahvassa kohdassa ja painavat vannetta tasaisesti molemmilta puolita. 
Levyjarru taas keskellä napaa toisessa laidassa.
Äkkiä luulisi, että levyjarru kuormittaa haarukkaa ja pinnoitusta aivan eritavalla, mitä perinteinen jarru.

Niin ja eikös niitä takajarruja ole jo siirretty ainakin aerorungoissa alas?

----------


## NikHa

> Äkkiä luulisi, että levyjarru kuormittaa haarukkaa ja pinnoitusta aivan eritavalla, mitä perinteinen jarru.



Ainaski vetelällä haarukalla ja kiekolla tämän kyllä huomaa, kun jarruttaessa rengas taittuu n. 0,5-1cm levyn puolelle.





> _Minä olen luullut että takajarrulängen poistaminen sieltä takakolmion yläputkien liitoskohdasta avaa valtavasti uusia mahdollisuuksia yläputkien jouston suunnittelussa, kun sitä liitoskohtaa ei enää tarvita_



Mutta vannetta et voi puolata radiaaliksi koska se menee solmuun levareilla. Radiaalipuolauksiin lienee joku syy kun lähes kaikki paremmat kiekot tehdään niin? Levarinavat on raskaampia vs. vannejarrunapa ja levarit on raskaampia vs. vannejarru. Jeps, puhuin kyllä pelkästä rungosta, anteeksi siitä.





> Äkkiä luulisi, että levyjarru kuormittaa haarukkaa ja pinnoitusta aivan eritavalla, mitä perinteinen jarru.



No niinhän se tekee.

Toisaalta UCI:n 6,8kg raja on niin paperia nyky hipopyörille ettei noilla painoilla oikeasti mitään väliä taida olla?

----------


## paaton

> Toisaalta UCI:n 6,8kg raja on niin paperia nyky hipopyörille ettei noilla painoilla oikeasti mitään väliä taida olla?



Näin. Ja tämähän se vasta tyhmää onkin. Voidaan tuoda uutta painavaa tekniikkaa sillä varjolla, ettei sillä painolla ole kuitenkaan mitään väliä. Idiotismia.

----------


## NikHa

^Kaikki kehitys ei ole edistystä.

Se kyllä vähän ihmetyttää, että silloin kun levarit toimii luotettavammin, eli märällä, jarrutustehoa rajoittaa oman vähäisen eurosportin kattomisen perusteella eniten renkaiden ja asfaltin välinen kitkakerroin. Levarithan ei siihen auta mitään vai auttaako (paitsi kuulema vähän parempi jarrutuntuma)? Valistakaa joku viisaampi jos olen ihan hukassa.

----------


## plr

UCI aloittaa levyjarrukokeilun uudelleen 1.1.2017 maantiekisoissa. Levyjen reunat pitää pyöristää(?) tai viistää muuhun kuin 90 asteen kulmaan.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...n-road-events/

----------


## Frosty

> UCI aloittaa levyjarrukokeilun uudelleen 1.1.2017 maantiekisoissa. Levyjen reunat pitää pyöristää(?) tai viistää muuhun kuin 90 asteen kulmaan.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-...n-road-events/



Ja vuonna 2018 kokeillaan sitten varmaan jotain koteloitua levyä. Kehitys kehittyy.

----------


## Teemu H

Hmm.. muu kuin 90 asteen kulma... eli teroitettu?  :No huh!:

----------


## kuovipolku

Mikä ettei - kunhan se on "smoothed or chamfered".

----------


## Frosty

"Smoothed OR chamfered". Check!

https://www.flickr.com/gp/44412503@N08/43uY36

----------


## Warlord

Hivenen ihmettelen ettei tuota vaatimusta esitetty jo ennen ekaa kokeilua. Mekaanikoillekin mukavampaa kun ei tarvii kokoajan varoa levyn reunaa.

----------


## noniinno

Yllätyin kovasti, kuinka hienosti Shimanon SLX Centerlock -levyt olivat viimeistelty. Sitä laserin jättämää veitsenterävää kanttia ei ollut ollenkaan, vaan kaikki terävät särmät oli puhallettu tai jotenkin rumpuhiottu pyöreiksi. Huomattavasti miellyttävämpi käsitellä vs. vanhan mallin "terät". Tuollainen viimeistely tulisi olla levyissä aina.

----------


## Munarello

Marcel Kittel kiri levyjarrullisella pyörällään tänään Tour of Dubain etappivoittoon.

----------


## paaton

> Marcel Kittel kiri levyjarrullisella pyörällään tänään Tour of Dubain etappivoittoon.



No hieno juttu. Enpä olisikaan arvannut lukevani tulosta levyjarru topicista.

----------


## Munarello

No voi harmi. Katsoin itse etapin digiboksilta tallenteena joten enpä arvannut, että joku tuostakin mielensä pahoittaa. Ensi kerralla tiedän paremmin ja jätän tyystin kirjoittamatta.

----------


## paaton

> No voi harmi. Katsoin itse etapin digiboksilta tallenteena joten enpä arvannut, että joku tuostakin mielensä pahoittaa. Ensi kerralla tiedän paremmin ja jätän tyystin kirjoittamatta.



No, eihän tämä nyt mikään suuri etappi ollut. Oli vain juuri viimeiset 20km katsomatta  :Hymy:  
Kun isojen tourien vuorietapit alkavat, niin kännykkä täytyy kyllä sulkea ennen tallenteen katsomista.

Edit: Tuloksista tietenkin olisi viisainta jutella vain kisan omassa ketjussa.
 Olen klikkaillut facebookistakin kaikki motogp:n tuloksia toitottavat kaverit kylmästi pois. Tuossa lajissa lopputuloksen tietäminen pilaa harvemmin ajettavan kisan kokonaan.

----------


## Munarello

No näin. Itse asiassa hetken tuumailinkin, että olisinko kirjoittanut näin:
"Marcel Kittel ajoi tänään levyjarrullisella pyörällä Tour of Dubaissa."
Päädyin kuitenkin aiempaan, koska hieman ihmettelen miksi muut QuickStepin kuskit ajoivat perinteisillä vannejarrupyörillä. Onko levyjarrupyörä Kittelin mielestä nopeampi vai mitä lie..?

----------


## frp

Ehkä Kittelillä on vääntöä sen verran paljon, että perinteiset jarrut on kiriä varten säädettävä kauas, jotta eivät hinkkaa kehään kiekon taipuessa alla? Tai sitten sponsori käskenyt panna ainoan levyjarrupyörän näkyvimmän kuskin alle.

----------


## paaton

Sponssi tietenkin määrännyt. Eipä paljon parempaa mainosta voisi saada.

----------


## CamoN

Tom Boonen voitti jo 24.1.17 Vuelta a San Juanin toisen etapin levyjarrullisella S-Works Vengellä.

----------


## huotah

Jos työni olisi markkinoida levyjarruja World Tourin kautta niin huolehtisin siitä että nimenomaan tiimien ykköstykit ajavat niillä. Moottoriurheilun puolella vanha, kulunut sanonta kuuluu "win on Sunday, sell on Monday".

----------


## Munarello

"Moottoripyörässä" täytyy olla paremmat jarrut heh heh..  :Hymy:

----------


## huotah

Terveisiä Abu Dhabi Tourilta:

"It's gone straight through my shoe into my foot. That's lucky it is not my leg."

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...-crash-314710?

----------


## paaton

> Terveisiä Abu Dhabi Tourilta:
> 
> "It's gone straight through my shoe into my foot. That's lucky it is not my leg."
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...-crash-314710?



Tästä eteenpäin jokainen viiltohaava johtuu jarrulevystä.

----------


## buttonfly

joo oli varmaan kaverin hampaat iskeytynyt kenkään ja tehnyt viivasuoran viillon läpi. viime vuonna meni jonkun säärestä lihat auki. mutta hei, pyöräily on vaarallista niin kuin eräs alan neropatti totesi. UCIa ei kiinnosta ajajien turvallisuus, kunhan rahaa tulee laariin.

----------


## CamoN

> joo oli varmaan kaverin hampaat iskeytynyt kenkään ja tehnyt viivasuoran viillon läpi. viime vuonna meni jonkun säärestä lihat auki. mutta hei, pyöräily on vaarallista niin kuin eräs alan neropatti totesi. UCIa ei kiinnosta ajajien turvallisuus, kunhan rahaa tulee laariin.



Niin, se edellinen isosti otsikoitu juttu on sentään moneen kertaan spekuloitu ja todettu, ettei siihen kohtaan säärtä siihen jalkaan oikein saa aikaiseksi viiltohaavaa jarrulevyllä, ellei pyöräytä osallisia aika-avaruusjatkumossa epätavalliseen järjestykseen.

Tällä kertaa todisteet on pettämättömät. Eikun hetkinen... Viilto vasemman kengän sisäsyrjässä?

----------


## Greycap

> Eikun hetkinen... Viilto vasemman kengän sisäsyrjässä?



Onnistuu oman pyörän etujarrulevyllä, ehkä. Tosin veikkaan että ennen tuollaisen jäljen syntymistä on jo ollut koko tennari pinnoissa sen verran lahjakkaasti että levy on kyllä lakannut pyörimästä, kuski ja fillari ei ehkä niinkään.

----------


## paaton

> Onnistuu oman pyörän etujarrulevyllä, ehkä. Tosin veikkaan että ennen tuollaisen jäljen syntymistä on jo ollut koko tennari pinnoissa sen verran lahjakkaasti että levy on kyllä lakannut pyörimästä, kuski ja fillari ei ehkä niinkään.



Himskatti, kun se pelotonin ainoa levyjarrupyörä ei sattunut olemaan kengän rikkoneen kuskin alla.

----------


## erkkk

Ammattilaiset on aiemminkin olleet aika hanakasti muutosvastaisia, mm kypäräpakon suhteen protestointi oli aika laajaa vaikka maalaisjärkikin sanoi että ilman tulee turhia kuolemia ja vakavia loukkaantumisia. Lopullinen läpimeno vaati Kivilevin kuoleman. Kypärien myötä kolareiden määrä varmasti kasvoi ja kuolemiakin on tullut, mutta nykyisin ajatus kypärättömästä kisailusta on aika absurdi.

Proffille levyjen hyödyt on vähän siinä ja siinä, mutta ammatilaispyöräilijäksi ylipainoinen perusharrastaja, joka koko sirkuksen maksaa, hyötyy kyllä levyistä. Ei tuo ole ensimmäinen myönnytys välineissä kuluttajien suuntaan, tälläkin hetkellä suuri osa ammattilaisista ajaa liian pienillä rungoilla koska perusharrastaja ei vaan taivu aerodynaamiseen ajoasentoon. Jos asennon tiellä on maha, niin levyt on sitäkin tärkeämmät.

Kun levyt on saatu markkinavoimien toimesta alle niin seuraavaksi rättifirmat voi alkaakin kaupata hi tech viiltosuoja-asusteita  :Leveä hymy:  Sukille ja kengille olisi ainakin tilausta.

----------


## VesaP

> Himskatti, kun se pelotonin ainoa levyjarrupyörä ei sattunut olemaan kengän rikkoneen kuskin alla.







> Doull saying that these were caused by the disc brakes of Marcel Kittel (Quick-Step Floors) who was involved in the same incident.

----------


## kukavaa

Siis meinaako jotkut nyt, että kuskit juksaa ja on ite viillelly jalkojaan tai satuttanut ittensä muualle kun jarrulevyyn ihan vaan ettei tartte ajaa levyjarrupyörällä?

----------


## plr

Proffat varmaankin haluavat alleen mahdollisimman kilpailukykyisen (ja miksei myös turvallisen) pyörän. Mitä se kertoo levyjarruista, jos ei halua pyörään levyjarruja?

----------


## kuovipolku

> Siis meinaako jotkut nyt, että kuskit juksaa ja on ite viillelly jalkojaan tai satuttanut ittensä muualle kun jarrulevyyn ihan vaan ettei tartte ajaa levyjarrupyörällä?



Siis jotkut meinaa että kuskit ovat ihmisiä siinä missä me muutkin ja ihmiset nyt vain tuppaavat päättelemään asioita puuttellisilla tai olemattomilla tiedoilla ennakkokäsitystensä ja -luulojensa perusteella. Siinä edellisessä paljon puhutussa tapauksessa joka keskeytti alkaneen levyjarrukokeilun ei yleisen elämänkokemuksen eikä jälkeenpäin saatavilla olleiden tietojen perusteella sittenkään ollut kyse jarrulevyn aiheuttamasta vammasta (vaikka uhri lienee siitä edelleen vakuuttunut).

Siis jos mulla olisi tietoa siitä että joku on todistetusti jossain saanut ikävän viillon jalkaansa (jossei jonkun toisen niin ainakin omasta) jarrulevystä ja joutuisin kolariin jossa olisi mukana levyjarrullinen pyörä, niin kai minäkin syyttäisin ensiksi UCI:a.

PS Mulla ei ole siteitä eikä kytköksiä pyöräbisnekseen, mutten mä myöskään osaisi erottaa jarrulevyn tekemää viiltoa aeropinnan tai eturattaan tekemästä (jos jälkimmäiset sellaisen voivat aiheuttaa).

----------


## kukavaa

Ok, hyvä selvitys.
Seuraavaksi joku voisi kertoa miksi uci haluaa levyjarrut pyöriin? Siis ilmiselvät, raha ja pyöräbisnes, ymmärrän mutta ei kai ne nyt sentään sillä tavalla ole sallimista perustellut? Itselle ei mitään virallista syytä ole vastaansattunut, vaikka vähn olenkin koittanut kärryillä pysyä.

----------


## kervelo

Ihan kuten somessa heti tapahtuman jälkeen analysoitiin, eilisessäkään onnettomuudessa syy ei löytynyt jarrulevyistä.
https://cyclingtips.com/2017/02/owai...ash-abu-dhabi/

Aika kärkkäästi ajajat lähtevät syyttelemään levyjä aina onnettomuuden sattuessa. Olisiko pientä muutosvastarintaa pelotonissa, ihan vaan periaatteen vuoksi. :Sarkastinen:

----------


## paaton

> Ok, hyvä selvitys.
> Seuraavaksi joku voisi kertoa miksi uci haluaa levyjarrut pyöriin? Siis ilmiselvät, raha ja pyöräbisnes, ymmärrän mutta ei kai ne nyt sentään sillä tavalla ole sallimista perustellut? Itselle ei mitään virallista syytä ole vastaansattunut, vaikka vähn olenkin koittanut kärryillä pysyä.



No, ilman tunteilua levyjarrut nyt vaan ovat paremmat jarruttaessa, teholtaan ja tunnoltaan. On sitten toinen asia miten paljon erolla on merkitystä, kun jarruja käytetään kuitenkin aika vähän. Ainakaan suomessa tuskin yhtään mitään.

----------


## YT

> No, ilman tunteilua levyjarrut nyt vaan ovat paremmat jarruttaessa, teholtaan ja tunnoltaan.



Millaset levyjarrut sulla on maantiepyörässä? Onko mekaaniset vai hydrauliset?

----------


## VesaP

Kittel kävi juttelemassa Doullin kanssa ja päätti sen jälkeen vaihtaa pyörän normijarrulliseen versioon:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/marc...bu-dhabi-tour/

Särmä teko Marcellilta sanoisin! Nyt ei ole sit ko kisan pelotoonissa yhtään levaripyörää.

----------


## Tm_T

...levyjarrut pois koska muut kateellisina panettelee vai mitähä? en ymmärrä tuota porukkaa.

----------


## kukavaa

> No, ilman tunteilua levyjarrut nyt vaan ovat paremmat jarruttaessa, teholtaan ja tunnoltaan. On sitten toinen asia miten paljon erolla on merkitystä, kun jarruja käytetään kuitenkin aika vähän. Ainakaan suomessa tuskin yhtään mitään.



Juu juu, mutta sitä koitin tiedustella, että miksi lajin kattojärjestö väen väkisin haluaa ammattilaisten jarruttavan levyjarruilla, kun ajajat itse eivät sitä halua? Siis onko UCI antanut jonkun virallisen syyn tälle. Se, että ne vaan ovat paremmat, olisi näiltä aika huono vastaväite suurinta osaa pelotonia vastaan.

----------


## paaton

Noinhan se menee kaikissa lajeissa. Kattojärjestö määrää, kuskit valittavat muutoksista ja allit sopeutuvat uusiin sääntöihin. Ei siellä mitään huutoäänestystä pidetä.

----------


## kukavaa

No joo sikariporras päättää muut vikisee.
Eli ei mitää syytä ole kerrottu.

----------


## kukavaa

> Ihan kuten somessa heti tapahtuman jälkeen analysoitiin, eilisessäkään onnettomuudessa syy ei löytynyt jarrulevyistä.
> https://cyclingtips.com/2017/02/owai...ash-abu-dhabi/
> 
> Aika kärkkäästi ajajat lähtevät syyttelemään levyjä aina onnettomuuden sattuessa. Olisiko pientä muutosvastarintaa pelotonissa, ihan vaan periaatteen vuoksi.



Tää tosta laittamastasi jutusta: But is that what really happened? Detailed analysis of video footage is inconclusive, raising more questions than answers.
Aika kärkkäästi joo...

----------


## paaton

> Tää tosta laittamastasi jutusta: But is that what really happened? Detailed analysis of video footage is inconclusive, raising more questions than answers.
> Aika kärkkäästi joo...



No mutta tuohan oli toimittajan kommentti.

----------


## YT

Jos ne värjäisivät väriliitulla levyjen särmät, niin silloin näkisi mistä levy on leikannut.

----------


## CamoN

> Jos ne värjäisivät väriliitulla levyjen särmät, niin silloin näkisi mistä levy on leikannut.



Jos jätettäisiin ne esitetyt levysuojat suunnittelupöydälle, sulamislämpötilassa jatkuvasti hehkuva jarrulevy jättäisi edes sen palovammaan osuessaan.

----------


## frp

Kauhea mehustelu, vaikka cyclingnews jutussa oli jo eilen mainittu, että joidenkin videoita tiirailleiden mielestä näytti paremminkin, että aidasta tuli viilto ja kyllähän tuo kengän ruostejälki tukee sitä. Aika erikoinen teoria saa olla, miten vasemman jalan sisäpuolelle pystyy tuollaisen jäljen saamaan toisen pyörän jarrulevystä. Varsinkin kun kunnon viillon saamiseksi pitäisi kengän käytännössä olla kiinni polkimessa, koska jos äijä on kumossa/lennossa kenkä irti niin ei sen kengän takana ole enää sellaista voimaa joka sitä painaisi siihen jarrulevyyn... 

Ja mitä tulee omasta pyörästä saatuihin viiltoihin niin luulisi sitten maastossa ajavien ammattilaisten olevan jo viiltoja täynnä.

----------


## Köfte

Juuri näin, tuttavapiirissä ei ole yhtäkään edes omista levyistä haavoittunutta (pl. säätöhommat)
Saattavathan ne toki olla jonkinasteinen riski isossa kasassa, kuten tikkutangotkin. Ennemminkin
kummastelen hinkua nakkikumiosastoon, kun niistä loppuu pito jo vannejarruillakin sateessa.
Maasto/läskikäytössä ja työmatkuttimissa OK ratkaisu.

----------


## OJ

Kovimmat levyjen puolestapuhujat vaikuttavat olevan porukkaa, jotka eivät aja maantiepyorällä, kilpaile maantiepyorällä, aja koskaan maantiepyorällään "limiitillä", ole koskaan olleet isommassa kolarissa maantiepyoräkilpailussa ja/tai ole muuten vaan millään tavalla osallinen mihinkään asiaan liittyvään.

Mulla on succislingossa Ultegra 6800 jarrut ja ne toimii pirun hyvin...huomattavasti paremmin kuin 6600. Nappulakumifillareissa on kaikissa levyjarrut ja nekin toimii hyvin. Isoin etu olisi vanteiden kesto noin niinkuin mun mielestä, mutta muuten yritetään korjata jotain mikä ei vaikuta olevan rikki. Tosin, jos ne levyt on pakko saada maantielle ja se on väistämäton tulevaisuuden skenaario, niin vauhtia siihen hommaan.

----------


## noniinno

Voihan levyistä jossain mutaklassikossa olla etuakin. Näin skenen ulkopuolelta asiaa kun ajattelen. Tällä foorumilla taida mutaklassikoita ajaneita olla juurikaan? Kilpapyöräilystä ( tai jos ajatellaan ammattipyöräilyn toimivan kilpapyöräilyn keihäänkärkenä) kun puhutaan.

----------


## OJ

No ei tämä nyt ole suljettu proffien puolelle kun amatooritkin ajavat usein käytännossä samoissa olosuhteissa. Silloin kun ajoin kisoja, joissa voisi teoreettisesti olla etua levyjarruista, kinkattiin menemään ihan eri tason jarruilla kuin mitä nykyiset maantiejarrut ovat...maastopyorissäkin levarit olivat harvinaisia. Heikossa kelissä jarrupalojen kestävyys oli isompi ongelma kuin jarruteho ja tähän tietty levarit voisivat auttaa. 

Offarina...persaukiselle succispummille on aika myrkkyä kun kamat kuluu tahtia setti jarrupaloja ja setti renkaita 1-2 viikossa.

----------


## Köfte

> Kovimmat levyjen puolestapuhujat vaikuttavat olevan porukkaa, jotka eivät aja maantiepyorällä, kilpaile maantiepyorällä, aja koskaan maantiepyorällään "limiitillä", ole koskaan olleet isommassa kolarissa maantiepyoräkilpailussa ja/tai ole muuten vaan millään tavalla osallinen mihinkään asiaan liittyvään.
> 
> Mulla on succislingossa Ultegra 6800 jarrut ja ne toimii pirun hyvin...huomattavasti paremmin kuin 6600. Nappulakumifillareissa on kaikissa levyjarrut ja nekin toimii hyvin. Isoin etu olisi vanteiden kesto noin niinkuin mun mielestä, mutta muuten yritetään korjata jotain mikä ei vaikuta olevan rikki. Tosin, jos ne levyt on pakko saada maantielle ja se on väistämäton tulevaisuuden skenaario, niin vauhtia siihen hommaan.



Minulla on tuossa "teräsankkurissa" Campan Velocen perusmallin länget. Paskalla (märällä) kelillä nakista loppuu pito ennen jarrua.
Muinoin asia oli toisin, kun sotkettiin samalla kalustolla 365/12. Tuolloin vanteen jäätyminen (myös voimasiirron) oli oikeasti ongelma.
Nykyisellään ultrataapertajat saattaisivat hyötyä kevyistä levyvermeistä. Toisaalta V-mallikin on toimiva ratkaisu. Spekulointiahan
tämä on; rouva halusi työmatkuttimeen levyt molempiin päihin ilman ketjuvaihdetta.

----------


## CamoN

> Kovimmat levyjen puolestapuhujat vaikuttavat olevan porukkaa, jotka eivät aja maantiepyorällä, kilpaile maantiepyorällä, aja koskaan maantiepyorällään "limiitillä", ole koskaan olleet isommassa kolarissa maantiepyoräkilpailussa ja/tai ole muuten vaan millään tavalla osallinen mihinkään asiaan liittyvään.



Minä tykkään levyjarruista, vaikka olen lähtenyt maantiepyörän tangon yli loppukirissä n. 40km/h vauhdista.

"Ennenkin on pärjätty ilman" on vähän heikko peruste. Ennen on pärjätty ilman kaikenlaista hyödyllistä. Tein sen virheen syksyllä, että ostin hydraulisilla levyjarruilla varustetun cyclocrossin. Ennen sitä en pitänyt levyjarruja mitenkään tarpeellisina käyräsarvisessa pyörässä, mutta mieli muuttui nopeasti. Jos nyt pitäisi hankkia uusi maantiepyörä, eikä olisi mitään sitoumuksia vanhoihin kiekkosetteihin vaan voisi aloittaa puhtaalta pöydältä, levyjarrulliset mallit pysyisi karsinnassa mukana ihan kalkkiviivoille asti. Hydrauliset levyjarrut ovat vaan paremmat jarrut, ja toisivat siten ainakin minun isossa ryhmässä ajamiseeni rentoutta.

Kun koen levyjarrut hyödyllisiksi täällä kotimaan lakeuksilla, täytyy vaan ihmetellä miksei ammattilaiset niille lämpene tullessaan serpentiinilaskuja alas Etelä-Euroopassa. Mutta toisaalta osan työnantajalla ei ole edes tarjota levyjarrullista työkalua, joten ei myöskään taida olla lupaa ilmaista henkilökohtaista hyväksyntää niitä kohtaan.

----------


## ranttis

> levyjarrulliset mallit pysyisi karsinnassa mukana ihan kalkkiviivoille asti. Hydrauliset levyjarrut ovat vaan paremmat jarrut, ja toisivat siten ainakin minun isossa ryhmässä ajamiseeni rentoutta.



Oletan että varsinainen pysäytystehokkuus on kiinni renkaan ja asfaltin välisestä kitkasta. Onko nuo hydrauliset levyjarrut sitten kivemmat tuntumaltaan vai ennakoivammat jarrutettaessa tai pikemminkin hieman hidastettaessa ryhmässä ajettaessa? Vai mikä tekee niistä paremmat kuin esim dura-acen tai ultegran kahvoilla olevat vannejarrut?

----------


## CamoN

> Oletan että varsinainen pysäytystehokkuus on kiinni renkaan ja asfaltin välisestä kitkasta. Onko nuo hydrauliset levyjarrut sitten kivemmat tuntumaltaan vai ennakoivammat jarrutettaessa tai pikemminkin hieman hidastettaessa ryhmässä ajettaessa? Vai mikä tekee niistä paremmat kuin esim dura-acen tai ultegran kahvoilla olevat vannejarrut?



Juurikin näin. Lukkojarrutuksen ei pitäisi olla minkäänlainen mittari, koska sen pitäisi onnistua millä tahansa ehjällä jarrulla. Koska vannejarruihin on olemassa erilaisia jarrukumeja sekä jarrupintoja ja levyjarruihin erilaisia jarrupaloja, ihan yksiselitteistä vertailua ei oikeastaan voi edes tehdä. Kuitenkin kyse on mielestäni tehon modulaation ja kahvan tuntuman paranemisesta. Olosuhteet tai lämpeneminen ei oikeastaan vaikuta jarrutehoon jolloin jarrutehoa on helpompi ennakoida. Vähemmällä kahvapuristuksella saa enemmän tehoa ja siten teho on paremmin hallittavissa.

----------


## plr

Tarjoaako neutraalihuolto protourilla levyllisiä kiekkoja kuskeille? Tuo voi olla aika tärkeä ominaisuus. Toinen on kiekon vaihtonopeus. Joku tietty voi saada vaihdettua levykiekon yhtä nopeasti kuin vannejarrullisen, mutta oman kokemuksen mukaan aikaa menee enemmän.

Omana kokemuksena kun ostin vuosi sitten hydraulisilla levyjarruilla varustetun maantiepyörän, niin ei siitä kyllä mitään erityisiä kicksejä ole tullut verrattuna vannejarrulliseen. Molemmissa on hyvät ja huonot puolensa.

UCIn nettisivuilla (http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/uci-...g-disciplines/) sanotaan: "The trial will be closely monitored and formally reviewed every month." Olisi hienoa nähdä katselmointien tuloksia. Niitä pitäisi olla jo koossa.

----------


## Greycap

Sen kerran kun olen ajanut vannejarrullista maantiepyörää niin jarruina oli 6700 Ultegrat, kuulemma aivan hyvät jarrut, mutta jos ne oli hyvät niin en halua kokeilla millaiset huonot sitten on. Tuntuma ja teho oli samaa luokkaa kuin olisi puristanut vannetta etusormen ja peukalon väliin karheat sormikkaat kädessä, ne oli hidastimet eikä pysäyttimet. Omaa crossaria en ole vielä päässyt kunnolla kokeilemaan mutta jo pikatesti osoitti että siinä olevat mekaaniset levyjarrut on jotain aivan muuta niin teholtaan kuin tuntumaltaankin, hydrauliset olisi epäilemättä vielä reilusti paremmat jos maasturin jarruista voi mitään päätellä.

----------


## Moska

Vannejarrut on tarkemmat puhtaudesta, mutta kyllä niistä tehoa saa varmasti tarpeeksi. Ennen loppuu pito edestä tai paino takaa.

----------


## Köfte

Nämä ovat taas "makukysymyksiä". Jos on kokenut 70-80-lukujen vannejarrut,
nykyiset ovat aivan toiselta planeetalta. Kuten "Moska" sanoi, tehoa löytyy riittävästi.

----------


## ranttis

> Sen kerran kun olen ajanut vannejarrullista maantiepyörää niin jarruina oli 6700 Ultegrat, kuulemma aivan hyvät jarrut, mutta jos ne oli hyvät niin en halua kokeilla millaiset huonot sitten on.



Lienee mahdoton jäljittää mutta tässä kiinnostavaa olisi tietää mitkä jarrupalat siellä on ollut koska niillä on eroakuin yöllä ja päivällä. Esimerkiksi jotkut bulkki-palat vs. koolstopit käyttäytyy kohtuu erilailla. Huonoilla paloilla se on ihan sama onko siellä dura-acen jarrut.
Lisäksi toki se että jarrutitko kuinka lähelle sitä voimaa että rengas alkaa meneen lukkoon koska siinä on se maksimi mitä tehoa voi käyttää ylipäätään vaikka olis minkälaiset jarrut. Toki se maantiepyörä pysähtyy heikommin kuin maasturi sattuneesta syystä  :Hymy:

----------


## Greycap

Se on kyllä totta että paloilla on suuri merkitys mutta ne oli ihan häkellyttävän huonot. Kyseessä oli vielä aktiiviharrastajan käyttöpyörä eli uskoisin sen kyllä olleen kunnossa. Suurin osa omista vannejarrukokemuksista on pyöristä joissa on jarruina vähän toista kymppiä per pää maksavat Acerat vakiopaloilla ja teho on mielettömästi parempi, toki kahva on erilainen ja itse jarrun rakennekin taitaa V-jarrussa mahdollistaa suuremman voiman mutta silti.

----------


## OJ

Onneksi harrastajat saavat ajaa levyjarruilla niin halutessaan. Minä päivittäisin oman pyörän levaripyörään jos sillä saisi ajaa kisaa, en siksi että levyjarrut korjaisivat jonkun puutteen, vaan sen takia, että kun levarit tulevat, niin vannejarrut poistuvat takavasemmalla hengailemaan viistoputken vaihdevipujen kanssa.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Se on kyllä totta että paloilla on suuri merkitys mutta ne oli ihan häkellyttävän huonot. Kyseessä oli vielä aktiiviharrastajan käyttöpyörä eli uskoisin sen kyllä olleen kunnossa.



Tämä on parhaimmillaankin spekulointia ja pahimmillaan pelkkää vastaan inttämistä, mutta aktiiviharrastajia on monenlaisia ja käyttömieltymyksiä ja tottumuksia niin ikään. Eli yhden kuskin 6700:ista löytyy tehoa painamalla kahvan yläosasta kevyesti sormenpäillä siinä missä toisen jarruista vain vähän liiotellen löytyy sama teho vasta kun vaihtaa kädet alaotteelle ja puristaa kahvan lähes pohjaan. Jälkimmäisen suosijoita tai sellaiseen vain jostain syystä tottuneita lienee onneksi harvemmassa, mutta kuitenkin...

Anekdoottina ja nolohkona tunnustuksena ajoin niin pitkään käytettynä ostetulla maantiepyörällä jonka jarrujen säätö oli jälkimmäistä sorttia että kun sitten vaihdoin uuteen - käytetty sekin mutta pyöräliikkeessä uusia osia saanut ja huollettu - niin heti ensimmäisessä ns. paniikkijarrutuksessa (jonka aiheutti kolmion takaa eteen tunkenut auto) tein komean lukkojarrutus-OTB:n. Kun sitten opin ja opettelin oikein säädettyjä jarrujani käyttämään, jouduin joka lenkillä hämmästelemään miten hyvin jarrut toimivat ja miten helposti jarrutuksen tehoa pystyi säätelemään.

PS Voin minä silti aivan hyvin kuvitella että seuraavassa maantiepyörässäni on levyjarrut.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> jarruina oli 6700 Ultegrat, kuulemma aivan hyvät jarrut, mutta jos ne oli hyvät niin en halua kokeilla millaiset huonot sitten on.



Nyt ei olla mun vahvuusalueilla, mutta kokemuksesta tiedän että vannejarrut on aika tarkat kaikesta säätämisestä ja puhtaudesta. Eli eroja voi tulla helposti. 

Nyt ihan asian sivusta, olenko pahasti väärässä kun minulla on sellainen kuva että osa proffista suhtautuu (tai suhtautui aikoinaan) aika konservatiivisesti kaikkiin uudistuksiin? Oli kyse sitten valmennuksesta, tai urheilijan ravinnosta. Eli onko tällaista jakolinjaa myös tässä levariasiassa?

----------


## Köfte

> viistoputken vaihdevipujen kanssa.



Mitäs vikaa näissä on? Noillahan ajettiin vuosikymmenet :Hymy: , jopa minäkin
kohtuullisen pitkään. Onhan nostalgiakamppeissa aina omat säväyksensä.
Vaatii toki kitkamallisena käyttäjältäkin jotakin, harrastuskäyttöön edelleen
aivan toimiva ratkaisu, jos tykkää.

----------


## Köfte

> Nyt ei olla mun vahvuusalueilla, mutta kokemuksesta tiedän että vannejarrut on aika tarkat kaikesta säätämisestä ja puhtaudesta. Eli eroja voi tulla helposti.



Kyllä, juuri näin. Arkikäyttökapistuksissa myös vanteen suoruus vaikuttaa, pyörätelineet ovat syvältä.

----------


## OJ

> Mitäs vikaa näissä on? Noillahan ajettiin vuosikymmenet, jopa minäkin
> kohtuullisen pitkään. Onhan nostalgiakamppeissa aina omat säväyksensä.
> Vaatii toki kitkamallisena käyttäjältäkin jotakin, harrastuskäyttöön edelleen
> aivan toimiva ratkaisu, jos tykkää.



Ei mitään, kuten ei vannejarruissakaan. Ne vaan molemmat siirtyvät marginaaliin kun uusi tekniikka ne syrjäyttää/syrjäytti. Kitkavaihtajat ovat kyllä parhautta kun vaihteet ovat aina säädöissä.

----------


## Köfte

> _Kitkavaihtajat ovat kyllä parhautta kun vaihteet ovat aina säädöissä._



Näinpä, ei tarvi ihmetellä. Tuota seikkaa on välillä ikävä.

----------


## erkkk

> Onneksi harrastajat saavat ajaa levyjarruilla niin halutessaan. Minä päivittäisin oman pyörän levaripyörään jos sillä saisi ajaa kisaa, en siksi että levyjarrut korjaisivat jonkun puutteen, vaan sen takia, että kun levarit tulevat, niin vannejarrut poistuvat takavasemmalla hengailemaan viistoputken vaihdevipujen kanssa.



OT: Jos itse lähtis fillaria päivittään niin haluaisin maantiepyörän johon mahtuu 40mm rengas, levarit ja rungon geometria sallisi aika aggressiivisen ajoasennon (mitä aina moni kuluttajien möhömahoille optimoitu aeropyöräkään ei tee). Pääsis yhdestä fillarista eroon eikä tarvis säätää cyclocrossin ja maantiepyörän välillä. 3T:llä on jotain sinne päin, vaikkakin geometriassa joutuis tekeen pienen kompromissin.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Kun nyt moni tuntuu valittelevan vannejarrujen pitoa, niin kannattaa nyt ensin käydä jossain asiantuntevassa pyöräliikkeessä koeajolla fillarilla, jossa on nämä uusimmat D-A tai Ultegran jarrut Shimanon liukkaiden vaijereiden kanssa. Tehoa kyllä löytyy vähintäänkin riittävästi, mielestäni enemmän kuin kisacrossarin Forcen hydraulisista levyistä 140mm levyillä, kahvan tuntumakin on tosi hyvä, eli käytännössä tehon annostelu on erittäin helppoa, enkä itse nyt muutamia vuosia kyseisillä jarruilla ajaneena ole huomannut yhtään mitään erikoisia tarpeita puhdistamisen tai huollon suhteen. En oikein keksi mikä siis voisi olla paremmin levyjen kanssa, etenkin kun toi vannejarru on vielä kevyempikin?

----------


## Moska

Itse tarkoitan puhdistustarpeella vanteiden putsausta likaisten ja märkien teiden jäljiltä. Sekin siksi, että vanteita käy sääliksi, ei niinkään siksi etteikö pysähtyisi.

----------


## kukavaa

Muistuttaisin että aihe on täällä ammattipyöräily osiossa. Varmasti foorumilta löytyy levyjarrut vs vannejarrut topikki jostain. Jos ei, nyt olisi mahdollisuus avata padot ja saada tosi paljon kommentointia itse avaamaansa topikkiin. Henkilökohtaiset mielipiteet kun on just niitä, eivätkä varsinaisesti kiinnosta, täällä missä ammattilaisten  asioita olisi tarkoitus puida.

----------


## Antti Kuitto

Toi on totta joo. Olettaisin että fillaroinnista palkkaa (usein) tulospohjaisesti saavat kaverit ottaisivat avosylin vastaan kaikki tulostasoa parantavat jutut, mutta nyt ei näytä tilanne olevan niin - hyötyjä ei taida juurikaan ammattilaispiireissä siis olla.

----------


## CamoN

Kai pyöräilykypäräkin keskimäärin pidentää ammattilaispyöräilijän uraa, ja  siitä huolimatta sen käyttöönotto kehitti myös muutosvastarintaa.

Joku sosionomiksi tai kulttuuriantropologiksi opiskeleva tyhjänpantti voisi tehdä opinnäytteen protour-pyöräilyjoukkueiden muodostamasta pienoisyhteiskunnasta. Voisi löytyä aika paljon kaikenlaisia tilastollisesti päteviä johtopäätöksiä joukon yhdenmukaisuuden vaalimisesta tai ylipäänsä ko. joukkoon kuulumisen arvostamisesta, ja siten myös taipumuksia joukon toiminnan ja perinteiden suojelemiseen. Maantiepyöräilyssä tuntuu olevan paljon kirjoittamattomia sääntöjä, joista monet on hyvin perusteltuja ja siten kannatettavia. Toiset sitten vähän vähemmän.

----------


## YT

> Kai pyöräilykypäräkin keskimäärin pidentää ammattilaispyöräilijän uraa, ja  siitä huolimatta sen käyttöönotto kehitti myös muutosvastarintaa.



Samaan aikaan ne käytti epoa niin, että olivat hengenvaarassa. Ei ne koskaan vastustaneet uusia dopingaineita. Uran pituus oli sivuseikka. Nopeus on niille aina tärkeintä. Kypärää ne vastusti sen takia, että se huonontaa aerodynamiikkaa ja pään jäähdytystä.

----------


## paaton

> Samaan aikaan ne käytti epoa niin, että olivat hengenvaarassa. Ei ne koskaan vastustaneet uusia dopingaineita. Uran pituus oli sivuseikka. Nopeus on niille aina tärkeintä. Kypärää ne vastusti sen takia, että se huonontaa aerodynamiikkaa ja pään jäähdytystä.



Noin kirjoitettuna pään suojaamattomuus kuulostaa jopa loogiselta ratkaisulta  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Toisaalta voisi kysyä että mitä niiden ammatikuskien mielipide tähän kuuluu. Ne on palkattuja ammattikuskeja jotka ajaa sillä kalustolla millä työnantaja määrää. Tuskin siellä muutenkaan kuskeilta kysytään että millä pyörämerkillä te haluatte ajaa. Ajetaan sillä merkillä mistä talli on parhaan sopimuksen saanut. Tai ajovaatteilla, kiekoilla etc.   :Hymy:  

Ei meilläkään kysellä asentajilta että haluatteko hakea romut Onniselta vai Dahlilta. Ja kelpaako Metabo vai pitääkö olla Bosch.   :Vink:

----------


## kervelo

Levyjarrujen vaarallisuudesta:
http://cycling.today/pro-team-mechan...is-hand-video/

----------


## Antti Kuitto

> Toisaalta voisi kysyä että mitä niiden ammatikuskien mielipide tähän kuuluu. Ne on palkattuja ammattikuskeja jotka ajaa sillä kalustolla millä työnantaja määrää. Tuskin siellä muutenkaan kuskeilta kysytään että millä pyörämerkillä te haluatte ajaa. Ajetaan sillä merkillä mistä talli on parhaan sopimuksen saanut. Tai ajovaatteilla, kiekoilla etc.   
> 
> Ei meilläkään kysellä asentajilta että haluatteko hakea romut Onniselta vai Dahlilta. Ja kelpaako Metabo vai pitääkö olla Bosch.



Työnantaja tuskin kuitenkaan haluaa varsinaisesti heikentää työntekijöidensä pärjäämismahdollisuuksia? Työnantajan budjetti kun on aika suoraan yhteydessä työntekijöiden tuloksiin... Niinpä levyjarruja tuskin nähdään ihan heti Tourin vuoristoetapeille, missä kaikki ylimääräinen paino ja pyörivien massojen lisäys on pahasta. Näin veikkaisin ainakin ite. Toki sitten kun kaikilla on levyt, niin homma on sitten tasoissa, eli kaikki ottaa vähän turpaan.  :Hymy:  Saganikin on toisinaan somessa esiintynyt levyjarrullisen Spessun kanssa, mutta enpä ole huomannut missään kisassa sitten kuitenkaan ajavan levyillä.

Edit. En ole siis millään muotoa levyjarruja vastaan, ekat levyt olen maastopyörään laittanut aikanaan joskus 1996 tms, olivat painavat ja tehottomat...mutta hi-end -maantiepyöriin en vain näe niistä yhtään mitään hyötyjä. Toki homma on sitten ihan eri sunnuntaituristin näkökulmasta, joka ei osaa esim. laskea vuoristolaskuja, vaan laahailee kuitukiekoista epoksit sulaksi ja vanteet muodottomaksi. Levyillähän tätä ei voi tapahtua, korkeintaan jarrunesteet keittää ja joutuu pysähtymään jäähdyttelemään. (tätäkin on joskus jouduttu tekemään Teneriffalla maastopyörillä asfalttilaskuissa, vaikka kuskina on ollut Ojalaa ja jarruissa DOT:tia.)  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## ajelee

> Toisaalta voisi kysyä että mitä niiden ammatikuskien mielipide tähän kuuluu.



No ehkä kysyisin, että mitä fillarifoorumin kirjoittajien mielpide tuohon asiaan kuuluu. :-) Kyllä ammattilaiset pitävät itsestään huolen. Ja kuten muillakin aloilla, lakkoon vaan jos työnantaja tai UCI tekee liian huonoja päätöksiä.

----------


## paaton

Tuolla tasolla on kaikissa lajeissa tärkeintä sen pyörän/auton/prätkän mainosarvo ja myynti. Ajattihan volvokin englannin ratasarjassa farmariautoa, enkä usko kuskien vastustaneen tätä paljoakaan.

----------


## kukavaa

Onko se sitten ihanteellinen tilanne, että henkilöiltä jotka työvälineitä käyttävät, ei kysytä?
Vastaus luultavasti kertoo enemmän vastaajan asemasta työelämässä, kuin muusta.

----------


## plr

> .. Tourin vuoristoetapeille, missä kaikki ylimääräinen paino ja pyörivien massojen lisäys on pahasta.



Ylimääräinen paino on ylämäissä haitaksi, pyörivistä massoista ei sinällään ole mitään haittaa, koska ylämäissä ei jarruteta. Päinvastoin, teoriassa kahdesta samanpainoisesta pyörästä (= pyörän + kiekkojen kokonaismassa) se, jonka kiekoissa on suurempi hitausmomentti (= karkeasti yleistäen suurempi massa), on ylhäällä hieman aikaisemmin kuin kevyillä kiekoilla ajava. Syy tähän on se, että kiekkojen pyörimiseen varastoitunut energia on suurempi tasaisella (kova vauhti) ennen mäkeä ja tuo energia muuttuu pyörän translaatiotyyppiseksi liike-energiaksi pyörän vauhdin hidastuessa. Koska mäen päällä vauhti on hitaampi, kiekkojen energiaa on saatu käytettyä mäennousuun.

Jos tämä tuntuu vaikealta uskoa, niin aina voi simuloida analyticcycling.com:n työkaluilla:
http://analyticcycling.com/WheelsClimb_Page.html

Luonnollisesti kuskin on tehtävä mäen alla se työ, jolla kiekkojen pyörimiseen varastoidaan energiaa eli pitää tehdä enemmän töitä kiihdyttäessä pyörää tasaisella. Mikään ei tule ilmaiseksi.

----------


## Frosty

Enemmän tässä näyttää olevan kyseessä periaatekysymys siitä, voidaanko proffat käyttämään sellaisia välineitä, joita he eivät halua. Jotenkin vaan alkaa tämä kysymys näyttää valmistajien kannalta isohkolta imagotappiolta. 

Päivänselväksi on tullut vain, etteivät levyjen hyödyt ole ainakaan kovin merkittäviä nimenomaan kilpapyöräilyn näkökulmasta. Kukaan ei jättäisi merkittäviä hyötyjä ottamatta. Lisäksi pitkä vatvominen asian suhteen on johtanut siihen, ettei levyissä ole enää kyse uudesta asia. Tavan möttösetkin ovat niillä halutessaan voineet ajaa jo vuosikaudet. Tarvitaan ehkä vähän flashimpeja jippoja uutuudenjanoisille kuluttajille.

----------


## hece

> Ylimääräinen paino on ylämäissä haitaksi, pyörivistä massoista ei sinällään ole mitään haittaa, koska ylämäissä ei jarruteta.



Eikös ammattipyörillä ole painolle alaraja johon nykyään päästään? Eli jarrujen ja kiinnitysten vahvistusten lisäpaino pystytään mahdollisesti nipistämään muualta?

----------


## plr

> Eikös ammattipyörillä ole painolle alaraja johon nykyään päästään?



Periaatteessa painorajaan varmaan pääsisi, jos yrittäisi. GCN on mitannut protour-pyöräilijöiden pyörien painoja ja videolla näyttäisivät menevän haarukkaan 7-7,8 kg (alapainoraja on 6,8 kg). Pyörän paino (massa) ei ole vauhdin kannalta kovin kiinnostava ominaisuus. Painava rukki menee jokseenkin yhtä kovaa kuin kevyt. Ylämäessa tulee painavammalla takkiin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMsgzD-JFQs

----------


## VesaP

^^No tottakai on, ja useat pyörät ovat jo defaulttina alipainoisia ja niihin on lisätty ylimääräisiä painoja jotta pääsevät minimirajaan. Mutta se ei poista sitä faktaa että onko se lisäpaino järkevää sijoittaa jarrulevyihin pyöriväksi massaksi esim vai kenties johonkin runkoputken alaosaan kiinteäksi painoksi.

----------


## ahuji

Jännä tämä levyjarrukeskustelu,  koska levyjarrujen vastustajien mielestä (imo sama millä prot ajaa,  en mä aja myöskään f1 autolla)  levyjarrut on vain turhaa lisäpainoa. Tämän perusteella vannejarruilla ajaville tulee vaan kilpailuetua.  Mut mikäs takia pitää sitten kieltää vaihtoehtoiset jarrut,  jos niistä ei ole edes kilpailuetua. Eikö voisi vaan vapaasti valita millä ajaa minkäkin etapin

----------


## plr

Tällä hetkellä levyjarrut ovat sallittuja, joten niitä ei ole kielletty. Prokuski voi ajaa milla haluaa. Lähinnä voisi ajatella kuskin näkökulmasta, että jos jarruista saa etua niin niitä kannattaa käyttää. Jos tulee haittaa, ei kannata käyttää. Jos on +-0, niin voi valita halunsa mukaan. Hyödyt pro-maantiekisassa taitavat olla aika pienet haittoihin nähden tai ainakin näin voisi päätellä kuskien valinnoista.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Työnantaja tuskin kuitenkaan haluaa varsinaisesti heikentää työntekijöidensä pärjäämismahdollisuuksia? Työnantajan budjetti kun on aika suoraan yhteydessä työntekijöiden tuloksiin...



Tämä on totta. Ja tietysti asia ei ole niin yksinkertainen kuin kirjoitin. Tietysti urheilijan pitää luottaa välineisiinsä. Ja siihen yhteistyöhön.  :Hymy:

----------


## r.a.i

Voi bergele!

----------


## plr

Lancella on muuten aika täydellinen maantiepyörä/gravel grinderi! Eikä tarvitse harrastelijana miettiä levyjarruproblematiikkaa.

----------


## zander

Toi GG:n vaatteisiin puettu krossari ei taida ammattilaismaantiekisojen lähtöviivalle ilmaantua.

----------


## plr

Maailmanmestari Saganin perustelu miksei hän halua käyttää levyjarruja:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pete...mixed-peloton/

"Sagan later confirmed to Cyclingnews that the risk of losing time - and perhaps a race - due to a slow wheel or bike change was his biggest concern."

En tiedä miksi koko pyörän vaihto olisi hitaampi jarruista johtuen, mutta selvästi joka sekunti on tärkeä.

----------


## kolistelija

> Maailmanmestari Saganin perustelu miksei hän halua käyttää levyjarruja:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pete...mixed-peloton/
> 
> "Sagan later confirmed to Cyclingnews that the risk of losing time - and perhaps a race - due to a slow wheel or bike change was his biggest concern."
> 
> En tiedä miksi koko pyörän vaihto olisi hitaampi jarruista johtuen, mutta selvästi joka sekunti on tärkeä.



Katolla voi olla montaa eri pyöräkokoa ja jarrutyyppiä...

----------


## OJ

Ja siinä neutraalihuollossa, joka on sun perässä, ei välttämättä ole just sitä sopivaa levyä ja kaiken lisäksi sopivassa paikassa. EDIT: Väittävät, että standardista on sovittu, eli kaikki ajaisivat 160 mm levyillä ja 12 mm läpiakselilla molemmissa päissä. En löytänyt pikaisella googletuksella varmistusta tälle.

Sagan ei ole varmaan ihan heti ajamassa levyillä tärkeämmissä kisoissa, mutta antaa varsin viihdyttäviä haastatteluja http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pete...mixed-peloton/

----------


## villef

> Katolla voi olla montaa eri pyöräkokoa ja jarrutyyppiä...



Eiköhän Saganin pyörä kuitenkin ole meksun puolella ensimmäisenä molemmat kiekot kiinni tärkeissä kisoissa. Harjotuskisat sitte erikseen.. mutta onhan se selvä, että neutraalihuolto tai muuten kiekonvaihto kestää enemmän..

----------


## CamoN

> Ja siinä neutraalihuollossa, joka on sun perässä, ei välttämättä ole just sitä sopivaa levyä ja kaiken lisäksi sopivassa paikassa. EDIT: Väittävät, että standardista on sovittu, eli kaikki ajaisivat 160 mm levyillä ja 12 mm läpiakselilla molemmissa päissä. En löytänyt pikaisella googletuksella varmistusta tälle.



Sitten vielä yhtenä ärsyttävä yksityiskohtana jarrulevyn paikka suhteessa navan keskilinjaan. Enpä usko että kiekkovalmistajat pääsevät siitä sopuun sinne millin kymmenesosan tarkkuuteen joka tarvittaisiin, ei vaikka ammattilaisten käyttö sitä kuinka vaatisi.

----------


## paaton

> Sitten vielä yhtenä ärsyttävä yksityiskohtana jarrulevyn paikka suhteessa navan keskilinjaan. Enpä usko että kiekkovalmistajat pääsevät siitä sopuun sinne millin kymmenesosan tarkkuuteen joka tarvittaisiin, ei vaikka ammattilaisten käyttö sitä kuinka vaatisi.



Hydr jarruillahan ei tätä ongelmaa juurikaan ole. Kiekon paikalleen laittamisen jälkeen täytyy vain pumppailla muutaman kerran jarruja ja palat keskittyvät. Tuon voi tehdä vaikka ajaessa  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Hydr jarruillahan ei tätä ongelmaa juurikaan ole. Kiekon paikalleen laittamisen jälkeen täytyy vain pumppailla muutaman kerran jarruja ja palat keskittyvät. Tuon voi tehdä vaikka ajaessa



Ööh... Joo. Leikisti.

----------


## SSGT-92

Ovatten sitten testailleet sitä leikkaavuutta ;http://hub.chainreactioncycles.com/l...ake-rotor-cut/

----------


## CamoN

Oho, fysiikan lait ovat sittenkin edelleen voimassa.

----------


## ealex

> Sitten vielä yhtenä ärsyttävä yksityiskohtana jarrulevyn paikka suhteessa navan keskilinjaan. Enpä usko että kiekkovalmistajat pääsevät siitä sopuun sinne millin kymmenesosan tarkkuuteen joka tarvittaisiin, ei vaikka ammattilaisten käyttö sitä kuinka vaatisi.



Tehty aikoja sitten. Se, että harrastajaosissa toleranssit ovat mitä sattuu, ei todellakaan tarkoita että standardeja ei olisi olemassa.  :Hymy: 
http://www.dirtfreak.co.jp/cycle/sra...13_updates.pdf

----------


## CamoN

> Tehty aikoja sitten. Se, että harrastajaosissa toleranssit ovat mitä sattuu, ei todellakaan tarkoita että standardeja ei olisi olemassa.



Totta kai standardeja on olemassa, mutta se on eri asia kuin niiden noudattaminen. Tuo dokumentti ei kata esimerkiksi 12mm läpiakselille tarkoitettuja napoja, joita maantiellä on nyt ainakin puolivirallisesti tarkoitus käyttää. Niidenkin mitat on varmasti määritelty jollain tavalla jonkun valmistajan toimesta, ja hieman eri tavalla jonkun toisen toimesta.

----------


## jarit

> Oho, fysiikan lait ovat sittenkin edelleen voimassa.



Kyllä ovat, mutta tuo video ei tainnut niitä näyttää. Jos laitetaan ketjuun tehoa vaikka 300W, niin epäilen että jarrulevyn leikkaavuus paranee tuosta esimerkistä jonkin verran. Toki näppärä kaveri laskisi vaikkapa mainitusta 300W tehosta ja sanotaanko vaikkapa 40kmh nopeudesta jarrulevyn leikkauspinnan kulmanopeuden ja vääntömomentin. 

Pitäisikö perusta youtube kanava,  mallia hydraulic press channel ja ryhtyä leikkelemään jarrulevyllä erilaisia asioita ?  :Hymy:  Kuka lähtee kimppaan, siis joku jolla olisi yhtä makea rallienglanti kuin hpc- miehellä?  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Kyllä ovat, mutta tuo video ei tainnut niitä näyttää. Jos laitetaan ketjuun tehoa vaikka 300W, niin epäilen että jarrulevyn leikkaavuus paranee tuosta esimerkistä jonkin verran.



Pidän sellaista tilannetta epätodennäköisenä, jossa jarrulevyn kohdatessa leikattava pinta ketjulla olisi edelleen 300W vetoa. Niin on voinut olla puoli sekuntia ennen kuin leikattava pinta kohdataan, mutta ei enää törmäyksessä.

Se tuosta videolta puuttuu, mitä tapahtuu kun pyörivällä levyllä on takanaan vaikka 80kg massa, jolla levy painetaan leikattavaan pintaan ja hidastetaan kiekon pyörivä massa siten. Ei sekään kerro koko totuutta kun törmäystilanteessa sillä leikattavalla kohteellakin on joku oma liike-energiansa, mutta siihen koko pyörän + ajajan massaan sen jarrulevyn vaarallisuus mielestäni perustuu. Erityisesti silloin, kun kiekkoa ei hidasteta vapaassa tilassa vaan rengas on edelleen maata vasten. Ja ajatellen asiaa toisinpäin - ei se jarrulevy ole suhteellisesti ajatellen vaarallinen, vaan se 40km/h vauhdilla liikkuva 80kg massa on törmätessään vaarallinen.

----------


## ealex

> Totta kai standardeja on olemassa, mutta se on eri asia kuin niiden noudattaminen. Tuo dokumentti ei kata esimerkiksi 12mm läpiakselille tarkoitettuja napoja, joita maantiellä on nyt ainakin puolivirallisesti tarkoitus käyttää. Niidenkin mitat on varmasti määritelty jollain tavalla jonkun valmistajan toimesta, ja hieman eri tavalla jonkun toisen toimesta.



Ei ole määritelty hieman eri tavalla jonkun toisen valmistajan toimesta, koska standardi on kaikille sama ja jarrulevyn paikka on siinä tarkasti määritelty. Myös 12mm läpiakselille, siitäkin huolimatta, että se yllä olevasta dokumentista puuttuu.  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## VesaP

Katusha testaa levyjä Pariisi-Nizzassa ja Tony Martin sanoopi:

"
You always can break 50 metres later than the others.
"

Jotenkin en usko vaikka Tonylla onkin "aavistuksen" parempi tatsi kilpapyörän jarruihin mitä VesaP:lla. Vaikka onkin sadepaskakeli niin 50m... Luulisi sadekelillä kilpurin kapea rengas mikä kyllä lähtee luisuun oli alla mikä tahansa jarruratkaisu, jotta 50m myöhemmin voi jarruttaa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mart...at-paris-nice/

----------


## r.a.i

Holy shit!!

----------


## TMo

^tyhmä kysymys tähän väliin mutta mikä tuo punainen teipillä varmistettu möllikkä on tuolla takakolmiossa jarrujen etupuolella? Liittyykö se ajanottoon? 
Ei oikein vaikuta miltään nopeus/kadenssianturilta ottaen paikan huomioon. Kwiatkowskilla oli samanlainen samassa paikkaa Pinarellossa Strada Bianchessa ja niissä kuvissa sitä ihmettelin.

----------


## Mattia

^^Niin, tää on aika hauskaa, kun täällä(kin) edelleen ziisustellaan levyjarrullisuudesta ja ihmetellään pyöriä joissa ne on. Kysehän on oikeasti UCI:n vanhoillisuudesta ja kehitystä jarruttavasta, "perinteitä kunnioitavasta" ilmapiiristä sen alaisuudessa harrastettavan pyöräilyn saralla. 

Triathlon ollut (aina ?) teknisesti paljon edellä kilpapyöräilyä, niin myöskään levyjarrut eivät siellä olleet mikään "pyhä kakka" enää vuonna 2017.

http://www.ceepo.com/2014-bikes/

----------


## Köfte

> Holy shit!!



Joukkueena ottivat tässä vaiheessa takkiin 1 min T-A:ssa. Tiedä sitten oliko tiimin heikkoutta,
vai levyjen syytä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## r.a.i

> ^^Niin, tää on aika hauskaa, kun täällä(kin) edelleen ziisustellaan levyjarrullisuudesta ja ihmetellään pyöriä joissa ne on. Kysehän on oikeasti UCI:n vanhoillisuudesta ja kehitystä jarruttavasta, "perinteitä kunnioitavasta" ilmapiiristä sen alaisuudessa harrastettavan pyöräilyn saralla. 
> 
> Triathlon ollut (aina ?) teknisesti paljon edellä kilpapyöräilyä, niin myöskään levyjarrut eivät siellä olleet mikään "pyhä kakka" enää vuonna 2017.
> 
> http://www.ceepo.com/2014-bikes/



Jep, 2017 katalogista ei sitten enää levyjä löydykään (tai en ainakaan löytänyt)...? Pitäsikö siitä tehdä jotain johtopäätöksiä?

http://www.ceepo.com/portfolio/2017-viper-r/

----------


## Mattia

^Ehkäpä. Vaikka se, että UCI on vanhoillinen ja teknisesti auttamatta jälkijunassa  :Hymy:

----------


## plr

> Triathlon ollut (aina ?) teknisesti paljon edellä kilpapyöräilyä, niin myöskään levyjarrut eivät siellä olleet mikään "pyhä kakka" enää vuonna 2017.



Siinäpä on laji, jossa todella tarvitaan paljon jarruja. Kääntöpaikalla 90 km:ssa jarrutetaan ekan kerran ja 180 km:ssä vaihdossa toisen kerran.  :Leveä hymy:  No joo, reitistä riippuen voi ehkä tarvita useamminkin, mutta luultavasti aika vähän on jarruilla voitettavissa.

----------


## NoNo

> Ei ole määritelty hieman eri tavalla jonkun toisen valmistajan toimesta, koska standardi on kaikille sama ja jarrulevyn paikka on siinä tarkasti määritelty. Myös 12mm läpiakselille, siitäkin huolimatta, että se yllä olevasta dokumentista puuttuu.



Mulla on sekä Swissin että Bontracerin kiekot (siis 12mm läpiakselilla) ja kun vaihtaa kiekkoa niin jarru pitää keskittää. Ruuvit auki jne. Sinänsä helppo toimenpide mutta kisaolosuhteissa vie liikaa aikaa. Ei tuo ero suuri ole, mutta riittävä että jarru laahaa hieman ilman keskittämistä.

----------


## Volvospede

> Katusha testaa levyjä Pariisi-Nizzassa ja Tony Martin sanoopi:
> 
> "
> You always can break 50 metres later than the others.
> "



Aina voi särkyä 50m myöhemmin kuin muut. Lienee totta.

----------


## CamoN

> Jotenkin en usko vaikka Tonylla onkin "aavistuksen" parempi tatsi kilpapyörän jarruihin mitä VesaP:lla. Vaikka onkin sadepaskakeli niin 50m... Luulisi sadekelillä kilpurin kapea rengas mikä kyllä lähtee luisuun oli alla mikä tahansa jarruratkaisu, jotta 50m myöhemmin voi jarruttaa.



Kannattaa kokeilla, jos ei ole sattunut kohdalle. Minulla on käynyt kaikkien kokeilemieni (eli kahden) hiilikuituisten jarrupintojen kanssa sateella niin, että jarrukahvaa puristaessa ei ole tapahtunut hetkeen yhtään mitään. Sitten kun jarrupinta lämpenee jonkun verran, alkaa tehokin palata. Jarrulevyissä on toki karmeassa sohjokelissä samanlainen ominaisuus, mutta paljon harmittomampana.

----------


## kolistelija

Kisoissa oon nähny yllättyneitä kun jarrut ei pure, pinnasta riippumatta. Ei se pala pure pintaan jos on vettä välissä, oli se alua tai kuitua. Siihenkin on lääke...

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> ^^Niin, tää on aika hauskaa, kun täällä(kin) edelleen ziisustellaan levyjarrullisuudesta ja ihmetellään pyöriä joissa ne on. Kysehän on oikeasti UCI:n vanhoillisuudesta ja kehitystä jarruttavasta, "perinteitä kunnioitavasta" ilmapiiristä sen alaisuudessa harrastettavan pyöräilyn saralla. 
> 
> Triathlon ollut (aina ?) teknisesti paljon edellä kilpapyöräilyä, niin myöskään levyjarrut eivät siellä olleet mikään "pyhä kakka" enää vuonna 2017.
> 
> http://www.ceepo.com/2014-bikes/



Keksivät aika-ajotangot kyllä. Olin ensimmäisiä, jotka sellaiset maassamme hommas Lönnqvistin Mankkella nähtyäni . Triathlontausta siis mulla.
Mutta ihan kaikki ei ole mennyt nappiin. Todella vaarallisia nykyajan vekottinet laskuissa  eikä kuolonuhreiltakaan ei ole vältytty noilla virityksillä ajettaessa. ( etupainoisia ja huteria ).
UCI vanhoillinen ja hidas muutoksille , mutta en kyllä halua olla markkinamiesten armoillakaan.
Levyjarruja en maantiepyöriin kaipaa. Maastossa ja cyclossa ne ovat loistovalinta.

----------


## PekkaO

Mihinkä tuo näkemys UCI:n vanhoillisuudesta levyjarrujen suhteen perustuu? Siinähän se tasapainottelee puun ja kuoren välissä, kun valmistajat haluaisivat uutta kamaa markkinoille ja ajajayhdistys uhkailee oikeustoimilla, jos nykymuotoisia (suojaamattomia) levyjarruja käytetään.

----------


## OJ

Pitäis saada levyjarrut ratapyöriin.

----------


## kervelo

> Pitäis saada levyjarrut ratapyöriin.



Siellä niistä saataisiin iso hyöty: velodromin ratahan on niin vahvasti kallistettu, että siellä ajeluhan on alamäkeä lähes koko ajan. :Vink:

----------


## OJ

Ja nykyään se on ihan hullua touhua kun ei voi hidastaa kuin ihan vähän vaan jos joku kaatuu edessä, eli levareita tarvitaan ehkä kiireellisemmin kuin muissa alalajeissa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Eiköhän radalla jarruttamuus ole juuri turvallisuuden vuoksi. Aivan samoin kuin Speedwayssa moottoripuolella ja maaradalla, jossa vauhtia on 170 km/h.

----------


## OJ

Jos ollaan rahaa tekemässä, niin jotkut asiat on vaan parempi sivuuttaa ilman kummempaa meteliä....

----------


## villef

> Katusha testaa levyjä Pariisi-Nizzassa ja Tony Martin sanoopi:
> 
> "
> You always can break 50 metres later than the others.
> "
> 
> Jotenkin en usko vaikka Tonylla onkin "aavistuksen" parempi tatsi kilpapyörän jarruihin mitä VesaP:lla. Vaikka onkin sadepaskakeli niin 50m... Luulisi sadekelillä kilpurin kapea rengas mikä kyllä lähtee luisuun oli alla mikä tahansa jarruratkaisu, jotta 50m myöhemmin voi jarruttaa.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mart...at-paris-nice/



Mä olen tätä sanomista miettiny, että mitä ihmettä tuo Tony oikeen tarkoittaa?
Tuleeko tempoajon maailmanmestariksi, jos jarruttaa yli 50m ennen risteystä?

Koska yhteislähtöähän se ei voi tarkoittaa, koska porukassa et voi jarruttaa myöhemmin kuin muut..

Tai sitten pikkasen huonompi provo??

----------


## CamoN

Tulkitsin tuon liittyvän huonoihin olosuhteisiin ja siihen, että proffien hiilikuituisilla jarrupinnoilla saattaa joutua "hieromaan" jarruja vähän ennen jarrutuspaikkaa, jotta siellä jarrutuspaikalla saisi hallitusti käyttöönsä tarpeellisen määrän jarruvoimaa. Levyjarrulla ei tarvitse ennakoida ihan samalla tavalla.

----------


## Laroute

Ehdotan jarrujen poistoa kokonaan maantiepyöristä. Se saattaisi suunnata pyöräilyn suurkilpailut tänne Suomeen järjestettäviksi.

----------


## Lehisj

Eikös Toni ole aika usein kärjessä vetohommissa Katjushan köörille ja eiköhän ainakin suurin osa sen yhteislähtökisojen voitoista ole tullut pitkien sooloirtiottojen tuloksena, jolloin mahdollisuus myöhäisempään jarruttamiseen saattaa merkitä parempaa lopputulosta?

----------


## VesaP

Ja kieltämättä pyörähän menee Tonyn tempovauhdissa (>60K jopa) semmoista vauhtia että jos jarrut miettii ees sekunnin puolitoista (märkä vannejarru ja palat) versus joku levy joka kait sit ottaa nopeemmin kiinni niin tulisko tuo "50m" siittä. Lähestyy tempossa/irtiotossa mutkaa niin voi iskee "liinat kiinni" myöhemmin jne.

----------


## paaton

> Ja kieltämättä pyörähän menee Tonyn tempovauhdissa (>60K jopa) semmoista vauhtia että jos jarrut miettii ees sekunnin puolitoista (märkä vannejarru ja palat) versus joku levy joka kait sit ottaa nopeemmin kiinni niin tulisko tuo "50m" siittä. Lähestyy tempossa/irtiotossa mutkaa niin voi iskee "liinat kiinni" myöhemmin jne.



Ja varmastikkin juuri tuo yllä kerrottu. Jos yhtään epäilyttää jarrujen ottavuus, niin jarruja on pakko pumppailla ennen varsinaista jarrutusta. Tästähän ne aika-erot tulevat esimerkiksi moottoripyörällä radalla ajaessa. Jarrumerkkiin asti pitäisi pystyä ajamaan täyttä ilman pumppailuja ja löysää jarrun alkua.

----------


## VesaP

Mikäs nyt. Levythän piti olla sitä kovinta hottia ja varsinkin klassikoilla täydellisiä kun voi olla kuraista ja rapaista ja haluu pysähtyä nopeesti. Ja silti about kukaan stara käyttänyt mitään levyjä näissä alkukauden klassikoissa?!? Ja näissä jos missä pitänee jarrutella jatkuvasti kun on 90 asteen mutkia kokoajan toisensa perään.

----------


## ealex

> Mikäs nyt. Levythän piti olla sitä kovinta hottia ja varsinkin klassikoilla täydellisiä kun voi olla kuraista ja rapaista ja haluu pysähtyä nopeesti. Ja silti about kukaan stara käyttänyt mitään levyjä näissä alkukauden klassikoissa?!? Ja näissä jos missä pitänee jarrutella jatkuvasti kun on 90 asteen mutkia kokoajan toisensa perään.



Itseäni nyt ”pelottaa” lähteä edes Pirkan Pyöräilyyn levyjarruilla, jos vaikka aiheutan mielipahaa pro-kuskeille.  :Sarkastinen:  Joten kukahan nyt enää uskaltaisi kunnon kisaan vapaaehtoisesti levyjarruilla lähteä??

----------


## plr

Olen siinä käsityksessä, että Pirkan pyöräily ei ole UCIn alainen tapahtuma, joten mukaan voi lähteä minkälaisilla vain jarruilla, kunhan toimivat. Mahdolliset mukana olevat prokuskit luultavasti irtoavat omaksi ryhmäkseen, jota ei saada kiinni.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jarit

No nyt!!
Nätti kuin sika pienenä ja todella aero myöskin  :Hymy: 



http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/disc-brake-rotor-covers-solve-peloton-safety-issue-323830

----------


## kuovipolku

Kunhan ollaan katseltu kymmenentuhatta kilometriä semmoisen pelotonin menoa jossa kaikilla on UCI:n määräyksestä tuommoiset...silmä tottuu, silmä tottuu...

PS En tosissani usko että juuri tuonmallinen tulee yleisesti käytöön, kehitys tuppaa hakemaan tietään harhapolkujenkin kautta.

----------


## Köfte

> Kunhan ollaan katseltu kymmenentuhatta kilometriä semmoisen pelotonin menoa jossa kaikilla on UCI:n määräyksestä tuommoiset...silmä tottuu, silmä tottuu...



tottuu... silmä ei totu. Se Mavicin jarrupinta saattaisi olla oikeastikin kelpoisa sovellus?
No, aika näyttää, mihin mennään. Sitä odotellessa Baskimaalle TV:n välityksellä.

----------


## stenu

Mä olin varma, että toi on aprillipäivän juttu, mutta sitten katsoin julkaisupäivää..

----------


## ahuji

Rattaisiin ja pinnoihin sama käsittely ja sitten katujen pehmennys patjoilla

----------


## huotah

> No nyt!!
> Nätti kuin sika pienenä ja todella aero myöskin 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/disc-brake-rotor-covers-solve-peloton-safety-issue-323830



Taivas varjelkoon meitä tältä kehitykseltä. Levyjarrut on jo muutenkin rumat maantiefillarissa, pitääkö meitä rankaista vielä näilläkin rumiluksilla.

----------


## plr

Paljonkohan tuo muovisuoja nopeuttaa/hidastaa kiekon vaihtoa?

----------


## jarit

Neutral servicellä on noita muovikassillinen takapenkillä, ettei tarvitse lähteä etsimään  sitä kiekon vaihdossa ojaan tippunutta.

----------


## Mattia

Tää on just se, millane visio pyöräteollisuuden lobbereilla oli mielessä, ku ne voiteli UCI:n ajamaan käärmettä pyssyyn. Nyt lähtee tuulipuvut riemusta kiljuen levyjarrumaantiefillariostoksille.

----------


## ahuji

^tämä viimeisin innovaatio taitaa olla kuskien käsialaa. Eihän valmistajat halunneet suojata levyjä (myös ihan syystä)

----------


## OJ

Nyt on löydetty jo kaksi ratkaisua. Yksi ratkaisu ongelmaan, jota ei ole vielä löydetty ja toinen ratkaisu ensimmäisen ratkaisun luomaan todelliseen tai kuviteltuun ongelmaan. Näin se kehitys kehittyy!

----------


## jarit

^ Just näin.Olet asian ytimessä. Tuo muovinen härpäke täytyi vaan esittellä jotta sen tuoma vastustus mahdollistaa että päästään speksaamaan uusi jarru standardi maantiepyöriin. Vanhalla eli nykyisellä saa sitten parin vuoden kuluttua ajaa kisoja vain tuon muovisen suojan kanssa.

----------


## JackOja

Rumpujarrut! Tuohan lettuhan jo näyttää valmiiksi sellaiselta.

----------


## ahuji

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/rollerbrakes.html

Hieno idea. Samalla nexus vaihtajat että päästään eroon takakasetista. Sitten vielä levykiekot eteen ja taakse

----------


## buhvalo

> Nyt on löydetty jo kaksi ratkaisua. Yksi ratkaisu ongelmaan, jota ei ole vielä löydetty ja toinen ratkaisu ensimmäisen ratkaisun luomaan todelliseen tai kuviteltuun ongelmaan. Näin se kehitys kehittyy!



Ehkäpä tarvittaisiin jokin down forcea luova laite, sähköohjattu, jolla levyjarrun huomattavaa hyötyä saataisiin vielä maksimoitua. Toki levyjarrun tehoille optimoidut renkaat, jotka tietystikkään eivät olisi nykyisten vanteiden kanssa aeromätsätyt, olisi hyvä alkukohta.

----------


## Miha

> Taivas varjelkoon meitä tältä kehitykseltä. Levyjarrut on jo muutenkin rumat maantiefillarissa, pitääkö meitä rankaista vielä näilläkin rumiluksilla.



Ketjusuoja sitten seuraavaksi, ja tarakka!

----------


## Laroute

> Ketjusuoja sitten seuraavaksi, ja tarakka!



Tarakka siksi, että siihen saadaan molemmille puolille kiinni turvaviirit, jotka pitävät kilpailijat riittävän etäällä toisistaan, jotta pelotonissa ei tapahtuisi kolareita. Kohta joku keksii vielä kypäräpakonkin ammattilaisille. Ai, niin se jo olikin.

----------


## plr

Tuolla toisessa ketjussa oli kuvia viime sunnuntain Ronde van Vlaanderenista ja Sagan-kasasta. Van Avermaet lähti saman tien jatkamaan kaaduttuaan Saganin takakiekon päälle. Takakiekko irtosi rungosta, joten voimalla tultiin. Saganilla ei ollut (onneksi?) levyjarruja.

----------


## frp

Tuossa tilanteessa minua huolettaisi enemmän tuo pikalinkun pää kuin paljon alempana oleva 14cm pyöristetyillä reunoilla varustettu jarrulevy, joka tuskin edes pyörii tai jos pyörii niin ei sen takana voimaa ole kun kiekko irti maasta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kehitys kehittyy. Tune on esitellyt jo näin sulavalinjaisen jarrulevynsuojan:



http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/its-...are-happening/

----------


## Warlord

^ratkaisu ongelmaan mitä ei ole. Eikö tuo olisi helpompaa kun pyöristettäisiin tai viistettäisiin 45 asteen kulmaan jarrulevyn reunat?

----------


## Volvospede

> ^ratkaisu ongelmaan mitä ei ole. Eikö tuo olisi helpompaa kun pyöristettäisiin tai viistettäisiin 45 asteen kulmaan jarrulevyn reunat?



Ei koska levy tappaa silti kaiken kymmenmetrin sätellä. Varsinkin jos se pyörii.

----------


## ElBike

Kyllähän se parin millin metallilevyn pyöristetty reunakin osaa upota pohkeeseen, jos samaan aikaan esim. pyörii. Skenaari; on läjä johon joku ajaa päällimmäiseksi, yrittää väistää mutta etulevy osuu vaikka kontillaan olevaa kaveria pakaraan. Siinä tulee kova massa päälle ja levy vielä leikkaa kuin pizzaleikkuri. Lycra ja iho on heikoilla.

----------


## Warlord

Mut jos pitäis valita heittääkö ninja mua selkään heittotähden sijaan jarrulevyllä vai 53- hampaisella (ammattilaisten ollessa kyseessä uudella) eturattaalla, valitsisin jarrulevyn. Ite oon huolto-/pesuhommissa satuttanut nakkejani enempi rattaisiin kuin levyihin.

----------


## Faucon

> ^ratkaisu ongelmaan mitä ei ole. Eikö tuo olisi helpompaa kun pyöristettäisiin tai viistettäisiin 45 asteen kulmaan jarrulevyn reunat?



Säännöt vaativat jo nyt, että jarrulevyjen reunat ovat pyöristettyjä. Ongelma noiden jarrulevyjen suhteenhan on se, että suurin osa kuskeista vastustaa niitä (kyselytutkimuksen mukaan), mutta hyväksyy ne jos jarrulevyt suojataan, joten suojien vaatiminen ei ole mitenkään erityisen yllättävää, vaikkei niillä muutoin tarvetta olisikaan.

----------


## Laroute

Levyjarru keskustelu on ainoastaan kaupallista kakkaa. Niillä ei saada mitään uutta arvoa kilpailuihin!

----------


## Warlord

Mulla taasen ei ole mitään levyjarruja vastaan. Vain noita suojia.

----------


## Jami2003

Tulee mieleen että pitää vaan saada turhasta asiasta maksimaalinen vääntö jota sitten ykkösluokassa lentäen palkka juosten sukkuloidaan ympäri maailmaa sovittelemassa. Ettei ainakaan olla turhia.

----------


## huotah

> Mulla taasen ei ole mitään levyjarruja vastaan. Vain noita suojia.



Sama, vaikka pidänkin levyjä rumina. Mutta harrastajat, joita UCI:n säännöt ei velvoita, voi varmaan heivata nuo suojat mäkeen omasta levarifillaristaan? Problem solved.

----------


## VesaP

Espanjan pyöräliitto sanoo EI levyjarruille maan mestaruuskisoissa elite-luokissa:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/span...-at-nationals/

----------


## Trollberga

> Kehitys kehittyy. Tune on esitellyt jo näin sulavalinjaisen jarrulevynsuojan:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/its-...are-happening/



Hmm. Pitsiliina. Yhteensopiva ajoasu: https://www.instagram.com/p/BUyNzyWh-5a/

----------


## OJ

Offaria vanhaan ketjuun. Täällä Amerikan pesukarhuhatussa saa ajaa levyjarruilla kaudella 2018, paitsi UCI pisteitä antavissa kisoissa.

----------


## plr

Ei nyt suoranaisesti liity maantiepyöräilyyn, mutta Krawatencross cyclocross-kisassa Ranskassa Katie Compton sai levyjarrun levystä viillon luuhun asti. Auts!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/comp...otor-in-lille/

----------


## OJ

Ei voi olla mahdollista, koska jarrulevyt eivät voi aiheuttaa vammaa.

----------


## CamoN

Harmittavasti uutinen ei sisällä tarkempaa analyysiä siitä, kohtasiko Comptonin polvi oman pyörän vai jonkun muun pyörän jarrulevyn.

----------


## plr

Jos tämä ei vielä tullut esiin, niin UCI on hyväksynyt levyjarrut maantiekisakäyttöön alkaen 1.7.2018.

"Following nearly three years of tests, and in agreement with various stakeholders — teams, riders, mechanics, fans, commissaires, and the bicycle industry via the World Federation of the Sporting Goods Industry (WFGSGI) — the decision has been taken to authorise disc brakes for road and BMX Racing, as of 1st July this year."

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/disc...-uci-approval/

----------


## plr

Saksalaisen pyöräilylehden yleisönosastossa joku oli pannut merkille, että tämän vuoden Tour de Francen yleiskilpailun kolme parasta ajoivat vannejarrullisilla pyörillä. Näyttää ottavan vielä jonkin aikaa levyjarrujen tulo aivan huippujen pyöriin.

----------


## buhvalo

Eikohan ne levyjarrujen tarkeimmat voitot tule valinevalmistajien tilille. GT GC podiumeja ei tainnut tana vuonna tulla mistaan.

----------


## Laroute

^Levyjarrut ovat ihmisille, jotka haluavat seurata trendejä.

----------


## Teemu H

Aika hyvin niillä pysähtyy, ja taidettiin joitain klassikoitakin taas voittaa...

----------


## Laroute

^Taisi klassikoiden voitot tulla kuitenkin jaloilla, eikä jarruilla?

----------


## Teemu H

^Tottahan puhut, mutta eipä tainnut hyvistä jarruista olla haittaa?

----------


## ranttis

Kyllä on jo pieni vähemmistö uusissa mallistoissa vannejarrupyörät tri/tt osastollakin puhumattakaan maantiepyöristä. Noinkohan vannejarrulliset pyörät poistuvat mallistoista kokonaan. Vai keksiikö markkinavoimat myynnin lisäämiseksi joskus uudelleen että vannejarrut ne olla pitää.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## sf12

> Saksalaisen pyöräilylehden yleisönosastossa joku oli pannut merkille, että tämän vuoden Tour de Francen yleiskilpailun kolme parasta ajoivat vannejarrullisilla pyörillä. Näyttää ottavan vielä jonkin aikaa levyjarrujen tulo aivan huippujen pyöriin.



TDF 2019 Aika-ajo voitettiin kyllä levyjarrullisella Spessulla, eli vois kuvitella että levyjarrulliset on nopeita.

----------


## sf12

> Kyllä on jo pieni vähemmistö uusissa mallistoissa vannejarrupyörät tri/tt osastollakin puhumattakaan maantiepyöristä. Noinkohan vannejarrulliset pyörät poistuvat mallistoista kokonaan. Vai keksiikö markkinavoimat myynnin lisäämiseksi joskus uudelleen että vannejarrut ne olla pitää.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Käytännössä vannejarrulliset on jo poistuneet mallistosta. Kivijalka liikkeeissä noita vielä alennuksessa näkee, mut taitaa aika heikosti liikkua.
Jos katsoo vaikka Bike24 sivustolta maantiepyörät, laittaa järjestykseen kalliimmasta halvimpaan, niin 20 sivua pitää kelata ennen kuin ekat vannejarrulliset tulee.. ja nekin tyyliin 40% alennuksella.

----------


## YT

> TDF 2019 Aika-ajo voitettiin kyllä levyjarrullisella Spessulla, eli vois kuvitella että levyjarrulliset on nopeita.



Aika ajossa jokaista kuskia seuraa tallin huoltoauto kokonaiset varapyörät katolla. Maantie-etapeilla kuski voi tyytyä tallin tai neutraalin huollon varakiekkoon. Mikään ei syö itseluottamusta niin paljon, kuin laahaava jarru. Siksi ajavat mielummin vannejarruilla.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Jos katsoo vaikka Bike24 sivustolta maantiepyörät, laittaa järjestykseen kalliimmasta halvimpaan, niin 20 sivua pitää kelata ennen kuin ekat vannejarrulliset tulee...



Itsekin käytän Bike24 lajittelua erilaisten laitetarjoomien laajuuden vertailuun.  :Hymy:

----------


## sf12

> Itsekin käytän Bike24 lajittelua erilaisten laitetarjoomien laajuuden vertailuun.



Eikös toi Bike24 nyt aika iso tekijä ole Euroopassa, joten kyllä siitä kuvan saa, että mikä on suunta.

----------


## ranttis

Keväälle kun uutta maantiepyörää suunnittelen ja vannejarrut itselle sinänsä olisi vaihtoehto kun kaikissa muissa pyörissä ne on mutta ei oikein tiedä onko moista vekotinta enää järkevä ostaa. Pitkäikäiseksi pyöräksi kunnonntatkoitettu ja jossain kohtaa kiekkovalikoimakin alkaa väheneen.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk

----------


## izmo

Viisi vuotta siten  tiesin jo tilanteen että kohta ei kukaan huoli vannejarru pyörää vaan tekniikka kehittyy ja onhan tommonen vannejarru ihan älytön ratkaisu missä kulutetaan vanteen pintaa ja kurakelillä se on oikein suttaaja varsinkin alukehillä

----------

